# Urgent - back problems



## Tiggywoo (Jan 18, 2010)

Morning everyone,
My husband has put his back out and is hardly able to walk - can anyone recommend a chiropractor in the East - we live in sta rita so anyone near Tavira, Monte Gordo, Vila Real? 
Thanks ........
TW


----------



## ldslabchick (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chiropractor in Porto*



Tiggywoo said:


> Morning everyone,
> My husband has put his back out and is hardly able to walk - can anyone recommend a chiropractor in the East - we live in sta rita so anyone near Tavira, Monte Gordo, Vila Real?
> Thanks ........
> TW


I apologize for not getting back sooner. I only check expat occasionally. I saw that you were in need of a Chiropractor about a month or so ago. My husband is one of only a couple in the north of the country. (of course there are many who call themselves chiropractors or say they practice chiropractic) but there are no more that 30 in the whole country who are actual doctors of chiropractic. My husband is in downtown porto, I believe there are two in braga, 2 in Maia(they are only in town 2 days a week) and then there is one in Estareja. These are the only ones that I know of who are accredited doctors. We are from the states and have been here for about a year. My husbands office number is 229746568 and his secretary is fluent in English. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tiggywoo (Jan 18, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hi
Thanks for getting back to me - unfortunately we are in the Algarve so Porto is a bit far given his current state!
We went to a phsyio and she has recommended someone in Almancil - trouble is, he is on holiday until the 17th March! 
Oh well, I'll have to carry on putting his socks on for a bit longer!
TW


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Tiggywoo

Why not have a look at Ryanair. I have found flights for as little as 5.42 euro. They can be found but it takes a little time. Hope that this may help. 

I know about a bad back i have had sciatica all for the last 50 years i recently changed my car and i have not had a pain since.

From 7th April as cheap as 11.94 euro including taxes

15th March return 17th March from less than 50 euro.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## ldslabchick (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algarve Chiropractors*



Tiggywoo said:


> Hi
> Thanks for getting back to me - unfortunately we are in the Algarve so Porto is a bit far given his current state!
> We went to a phsyio and she has recommended someone in Almancil - trouble is, he is on holiday until the 17th March!
> Oh well, I'll have to carry on putting his socks on for a bit longer!
> TW


Oh sorry, for some reason I thought you were up in the North. Theres a Vila real up here too. I know there are several chiropractors in the Algarve. I know of Dr. Ed Saltys who is in the Algarve (Lagoa) and has been there for many years. He is Canadian born and trained there also. I met him recently and seems to be a good person and adequate for all of your chiropractic needs.


----------

